# Solved: Supported CPU's for an Acer E661FXM motherboard



## azariah007 (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I'm looking to upgrade my Dad's Acer Aspire. I've attached a jpeg screen shot of PC Wizard 2010's scan of the hardware configuration.

The motherboard is a Acer E661FXM. Currently there is an Intel Celeron D 347 @ 3.1Ghz installed.

I want to upgrade this to a Dual Core series processor now that they are phasing out with the release of the i(3,5,7) series and going fairly cheaply.

I am of the understanding that the Celeron and Dual Core processors are the same socket it's a matter of the motherboard supporting it especially since I have a 470W power-supply installed which as I understand should be enough to run it along with the other hardware we have installed since buying it around 3-4 years ago roughly.

Thanks for any info that you can provide. I understand the difficulty of tracking down information on old hardware as I have tried to do so for other friends computers before. And a lot of the time I've had to rely on gut feeling. I've also tried searching the web for info but I can't get any specific info from Acer without a model number or the model No. the location of which I do not know.

Thanks again for any info.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Unfortunately Acer does not publish compatible CPU upgrades for it systems, such systems generally have limited upgradablilty by design. That said , its also a socket 478 system and those boards never had dual core processors, all the Pentium D's, Core, Core 2, or Pentium Dual Core processors use a newer socket 775 design. The SiS chipset on these boards is also very limited. Your only reasonable upgrade path should be a replacement or use it as is.


----------



## azariah007 (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks for that Triple6, I had been wondering about that small issue of chipset support.  yeah definitely looks like well be doing a full upgrade. My dad isn't going to like that. He doesn't like change and can't see the point of changing to Windows 7 from XP. Ah well at least I can build the system for him and install Windows XP.

Thanks again.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Actually The Celeron D 347 is not a Socket 478 but is a Socket 775. Finding anything about that unit though is so difficult but I would bet virtually and Smithfield or Presler cpu (Pentium dual core) would work with that unit and improve performance a lot as to where to go from there, you would be flying blind. You can find those on eBay for $15-$30 and I think it is worth a shot while I agree the sis chipset is junk you could make this pc better.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

The 347D has a 533MHz. front side bus. The only Pentium D that has a 533MHz. FSB is the PD 805. I looked at it today and the CPUID is not the same as the 347D. In my opinion the chances of it working are basically 0.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

I didn't think of that Win 2K, that cpu is not great anyway. Good catch.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Hmm, I must have mistaken it for a socket 478 socket based on the specs on the chipset site; it has single channel DDR and AGP 8X support and only supports FSB up to 800Mhz. They do mention dual core support, but I checked a few Asus and ECS boards based on the chipset and neither of them list any compatible dual core CPU's; if I remember correctly the chipset was very unsuccessful. You could, maybe, upgrade to a Pentium 4 but I do not see the worth.


----------



## azariah007 (Sep 8, 2009)

Ok people can we get some agreement here please?!

Based upon what I have seen from motherboards at my local computer store, admittedly they were Gigabyte's. Celeron, Core 2 Duo, Core 2 Quad, and Pentium 4's, from memory, were supported in the same socket boards.

Now the other restricting factor could be the BIOS on top of the chipset would it we possible to upgrade the firmware for these motherboard devices to support the other processors? I know you can flash a bios from a floppy disk or a floppy disk formated cd. The question is, is it worth the risk?

And I still need to know what processor has the best chance of taking to this motherboard. Time's sort of running out to upgrade using a P4 or D2D processor in the same motherboard. My computer store stopped stocking them around 2-4 weeks ago and switched to i5's as there main Intel stock. So I don't expected to be able to get my hands on them for much longer.

And let's just say that my Mum & Dad are overly cautious when it comes to spending money on technology of any sort. They agree, for once, that the computer is slow and that it does need some help, thank goodness. The processor is literally the only thing we haven't changed beside the motherboard, obviously. The hard-drive that the OS is on is still stock too, now that I think about it. But I've done a live boot of Ubuntu on the computer and it hasn't detected any problems with it, so... It seems that the processor is the sticking point for performance.

The main reason I'm looking at upgrading the processor is that it seems to be the only sticking point left. I have a couple of games that either just run or don't really run on reasonable low setting. Also a full startup from a full shutdown of windows takes around 3-5 minutes. It takes about a minute or two to get to the welcome screen and around 30 seconds to bring up the desktop but it sits there with the processor at full throttle for the next couple of minutes. (Norton Antivirus is installed on this computer )

Is it possible that I've misdiagnosed the problem, or have I got the right part?

I've included another screen shot of PC Wizard 2010 for the processor and motherboard.

Hope you can help me figure this out. I'm fairly knowledgeable but processor upgrades are another thing entirely to what I'm used to.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

A socket is not how you base CPU support on, its only good for basic narrowing down. Example if it was 478 then that would automatically rule out all dual core processors. But since its is 775 then you're just as stuck as before as rhe info just isn't there. The chipset and BIOS need to support the processor, an SiS chipset is probably the worse you could possibly have. Only Acer can verify what CPU's they have chosen to support; and generally they do not provide such info. ANd all BIOS updates also must come from Acer - this is where the model of the system would be useful - and its generally marked right one the case like Aspire e510 or on a sticker on the case, but even then Acer does not provide a CPU support list.

More then likely the slow startup is a software issue. A faster CPU will help but the real cause is a software issue.

For gaming you need to make sure you have a good video card as well.

For comparison here's an Asus motherboard with the 661GX: http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/cpusupport.aspx?SLanguage=en-us&model=P5S800-VM&product=1&os=17
No dual core support.

Here's an ECS board with the 661GX: http://ecsusa.com/ECSWebSite/Produc...ilID=523&DetailName=Feature&MenuID=24&LanID=9
No dual core support.

Here's a Gigabyte board with the 661FX: http://www.gigabyte.com/support-downloads/cpu-support-popup.aspx?pid=2186
They actually list Core 2 processors and list them as N/A(not supported) but several of the Pentium D's are supported.

Here's a Gigabyte board with the the 661GX: http://www.gigabyte.com/support-downloads/cpu-support-popup.aspx?pid=2185
The Pentium D805 is supported on this one.

I really doubt this board properly supports even the Pentium D from the info I've found - the Gigabyte board does but who knows if the Acer version will; it was originally designed for socket 478 processors and as a super entry level board. The 661FX may support some Pentium D's. You may get lucky and get a Pentium D to work but you'd definitely want to update to the latest Acer BIOS for the system. I don't think you'll find any firm answers for a big box system.


----------



## azariah007 (Sep 8, 2009)

Thank you a P4 will still be an upgrade from what we have currently. Any idea's on price?


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

I would use the P805 before a P4. It was the first Intel dual core and as much as it isn't on par with any of the later versions, it was a nice start up compared to the Celeron and P4.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

Acer and only Acer could tell you for sure what processors the motherboard in the E661FXM model would support.

The chipset is just one part of the equation. Acer as do other "mass producers" use a proprietary BIOS. "Mass producers" have their BIOS microcodes developed so the board has limited upgradeability. Acer as do other "mass producers" only want to provide minimum upgradeability since they want to sell you a new machine rather than have you upgrade an old machine.

If you can ascertain what processors were options for that machine when produced, then you would have an idea of exactly to what degree the processor could be upgraded.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Both the Pentium 4 and Pentium D's are discontinued, if you want to go that route your best bet is eBay or a similar site that may have people selling older components.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

I believe we are going about this in the wrong way. What is the actual model number of the machine NOT the model number of the motherboard. Aspire?????


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

win2kpro said:


> I believe we are going about this in the wrong way. What is the actual model number of the machine NOT the model number of the motherboard. Aspire?????


Good Luck Win 2K I believe it's an Aspire S85...and I looked that way earlier.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

If it's an SA85 according to Acer it will support a P4 up to 3.2GHz. 533/800MHz FSB or Celeron up to 3.06GHz. 400/533MHz FSB.

http://support.acer.com/acerpanam/desktop/0000/Acer/AspireSA85/AspireSA85sp2.shtml


----------



## azariah007 (Sep 8, 2009)

win2kpro and Rich-M my visual conformation on this website http://www.ciao.co.uk/Acer_Aspire_SA85_CF870__6537833 says that your ID on model No. is correct. (for the record) Also the information from Acer matches the computer as well. Brilliant! so you think I should be able to buy a processor off of ebay?

Thank you win2kpro for that info. Very useful and probably saved me some money.  Gracias!


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

According to the Acer specs, you should be able to use a Pentium 4 series 5xx or 6xx socket 775 processor rated at 3.2GHz. or less.

Although I personally prefer the socket 775 Pentium 4 631 (3GHz.) or Pentium 4 641 (3.2GHz.) since they run cooler than the 5xx or 6xx processors I'm unsure if your BIOS would recognize these processors since the cores on the 6x1 processor series are a different architecture (65nm) whereas the cores on the 5xx and 6xx series are (90nm) architecture. 

You should have no problem locating a socket 775 3.0GHz. or 3.2GHz. 5xx or 6xx series at numerous sites.

I'm not familiar with the processor cooler Acer used on the Celeron that you presently have, but a new cooler will be necessary for the Pentium 4. You may want to have a shop that is familiar with Intel processors and coolers see exactly what type processor cooler Acer utilized, and whether a standard Intel cooler or 3rd party cooler with "push pin" fasteners were used. 

If Acer used some sort of proprietary processor cooler a shop familiar with Intel processors and coolers should be able to tell you what modifications (if any) are going to be required.

I would ascertain the cooler needs before purchasing a processor.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Win2K the Celerons I have seen always use the same hsf


----------



## azariah007 (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks, The CPU cooler is not a stock Intel. It is an after-market type cooler similar to this one http://computershopper.com/shoptalk/components/ocz-releases-vendetta-2-cpu-cooler I think it could probably cool it. Some of the mods I've made to the computer is the addition of 2x 80mm fans front and back and a 470W powersupply with a single 120mm fan I could reverse the rear fan from exhaust to input and put another fan on the side as there is a mounting point already drilled for it.

What do you think?


----------



## azariah007 (Sep 8, 2009)

Ok looked on ebay because I'm trying to keep cost down. These three things came up the first one is used P4's regrettably but according to seller work and they are priced right for second hand parts, from my perspective.
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Intel-775-CP...U_Components&hash=item1c132908b3#ht_500wt_946

this second one is a "packaged" CPU with cooler. Frankly the cooler I have already LOOKS like it would do a better job.
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Intel-pentiu...U_Components&hash=item255b468a82#ht_500wt_946

this last one is a P4 cooler. Looks pretty cool. What do you guys think? Basically it's the same as the one I already have but at least it's new.
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Pentium-4-P4..._Components&hash=item3cad7f8189#ht_2569wt_813

oops never mind this last one it has one less cooling tube than the one we already have. 

Let me know what you think, this is pretty big as I may not be able to convince/force my parents to upgrade until I finish UNI in four years. That is assuming that they aren't left with no choice before then due to lack of support for XP.  Anyway it's got to last a while, and that's the bottom line.


----------



## azariah007 (Sep 8, 2009)

just noticed this the P4 is still single core! What good would an upgrade be if they are the same clock speed and core number? Now I know this, I have a game that is P4 "certified" when I ran it a on a friends P4 computer it ran better than on the Celeron. Could it just be graphics card power making the difference or was it the CPU?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

All Pentium 4's are single core, but some have HyperThreading to emulate a second core which has some benefit.

What graphics card are yo using? If you are using the onboard SiS Mirage then that would be the problem as well for gaming. Onboard graphics nor Celeron CPU's are much good for gaming.


----------



## azariah007 (Sep 8, 2009)

Never fear I'm not using the on-board graphics. My Dad bought a ATI Radeon 9550 when I bought Roller Coaster Tycoon 3 for my Mum a few years back. As it turned out the CPU wasn't fast enough to run the game anyway and she prefers No. 2 anyway. He still has it installed so that we can play other games as well though.

It occured to me that the new GPU's, that are like CPU's and GPU's in one, would greatly assist performance and a decent one, say a GT250 that I got a friend for doing 3D modelling, would be a small investment in the future and would do the next PC they get as well. Unfortunately the Motherboard only supports AGP.  So that idea went out the door as soon as it came in.

So would the P4's on ebay listed here have hyper-threading or not?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

I believe all socket 775 Pentium 4's with an 800Mhz FSB supported HT, Win2kpro probably would know. Also it would be good to know the sSpec number of the processors listed on eBay or elsewhere as that will give all the details of the processor.

The Radeon 9550 is a basic video card by todays standards, and was only a mid level card when new. AGP cards are still available. What game is it that runs better on your friends computer?

The new video cards are not quite like a GPU and CPU in one, they can accelerate certain functions if the program supports CUDA, Stream, or OpenCL, most don't.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

azariah007 said:


> just noticed this the P4 is still single core! What good would an upgrade be if they are the same clock speed and core number? Now I know this, I have a game that is P4 "certified" when I ran it a on a friends P4 computer it ran better than on the Celeron. Could it just be graphics card power making the difference or was it the CPU?


The main difference between the Celeron and P4 is the cache and the average P4 of this time period had 4 times the cache of a Celeron and that is what will make a big difference.


----------



## azariah007 (Sep 8, 2009)

Rich-M said:


> The main difference between the Celeron and P4 is the cache and the average P4 of this time period had 4 times the cache of a Celeron and that is what will make a big difference.


Ok great! I'm still getting used all the sub parts of a CPU and how they effect performance. I may be oind Computer Sciences Engineering next year but I still have a lot to learn about the stuff just below the surface of the specs company's give you for computer parts. 

Thanks again Rich-M


----------



## azariah007 (Sep 8, 2009)

The game was Empire Earth 2. Great game! I'm looking forward to getting No.3 but I'm stuck waiting until I get a new computer. 

For the record my computer is a degenerate it doesn't know what GPU it's got. PC Wizard reckons it's got a 9600/9550/X1050 Radeon Series. I thought I had a 9600 but now I'm not sure! LAME! ) Oh well that's why I'll get a sweet laptop beginning of next year.

Hope that helps you Triple6


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Pentium 4's aside for the much larger L2 cache also have a faster Front Side Bus and may have HyperThreading.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

The newer ATI video drivers group all those together because they are pretty much the same thing.

The requirements for that game are quite low: http://www.allgame.com/game.php?id=50320&tab=sysreqs
Your current system should play it fine. This may go back to the other issue about the slow/hang on startup issue.


----------



## azariah007 (Sep 8, 2009)

I realized that the other issue with the slow/hang startup issues might be hard drive access speeds. Could not being able to load that information fast enough for the program be causing the problem especially if it's using V-Ram and not the masses of physical RAM I installed? Or could it still come back to a bottle neck with the CPU? That CPU clocks out when Norton does anything. Also when you use Internet Explorer loading webpages with even just basic flash. (I don't use IE) To me it sounds like CPU but... as I said I'm not an expert yet. It also clocks out anytime we play games. Now games I might expect but... web browsing and occasionally running Word can be really stressful for it. And this is Word 97! Not 07! 

What are we thinking Triple6?


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

Rich-M said:


> Win2K the Celerons I have seen always use the same hsf


As I stated in post #18 I'm not familiar with what type cooler Acer used with socket 775 processors.

I do know that some "mass producers" used solid aluminum heatsinks with Celerons and copper cored heatsinks with more powerful P4's. Also, some "mass producers" used a smaller heatsink with a faster turning fan, and some used a larger heatsink with a slower turning fan. Since the poster already has a 3rd party heat pipe cooler, it should be sufficient for a P4.

I never built a P4 775 machine with a Celeron processor so I'm not sure what Intel shipped with the boxed processor.

As to the cooler the poster linked to in post #21, it's not a cooler I personally would buy since it appears to be a Chinese "knock-off" shipped from Hong Kong.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

azariah007 said:


> I could reverse the rear fan from exhaust to input


You definitely don't want to reverse an exhaust fan to make it an intake fan.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

If Norton is giving you trouble, the try removing it, and temporarily using Avira antivirus. Also if you do not have the latest version of of Norton then upgrade to it, the newest versions are much better then the ones from a few years ago. What browser do you use? IE isn't great at all, Firefox has been a problematic lately, try Chrome.


----------



## azariah007 (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks Triple6. Yeah I'm afraid that my Dad does have the latest, 2010, edition of Norton as he is a subscriber also a reason why I havn't made him switch to anything else. Norton is brilliant but CPU intensive when it kicks in. In the past two or 3 years we havn't had a real virus threat ever! and the one's that got past the firewall were brought in by the browser. (i.e. tracking cookies, Norton picked them up with a scan though)

I've been considering moving them to Chrome, however part of the issue is the attitude that both my Mum and Dad have is, "If something ' works' don't change it."  That also applies especially to interfaces not just OS's and Software.  So I might put them on Firefox with a skin that replicates IE8. And of course IE Tab and all the other necessary extensions for a foolproof fooling. 

Mmmm........

Things are difficult, let's put it that way.


----------



## azariah007 (Sep 8, 2009)

Mmmmm.... win2kpro not even if the extra on I put on the side is exhausting? Oh actually I've realized that the CPU fan is blowing through the heat-sink towards the back so blowing at an opposite direction to it wouldn't be wise so input fan on the side blowing in the region of the graphics card and CPU to help with the cooling? I'm a little worried about noise though. My computer has 2x 80mm's on the front a 120 on the back and a 120 on my 520W power supply and it whooshes noticeably! So 3x80 could sound like a jet engine!

CORRECTION: My power supply has 2x 80mm fans making for a total of 4x 80mm and 1x 120.


----------

